# I've created a MONSTER!!!



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Yesterday Sam let us scratch the back of his head and realized he liked it and today he keeps bowing and making a pathetic chirp sooo cute!!!!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

aww how cute!! I love when Muffin puts her head down to get scritches


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Awwwwwww, Jaid did that to me yesterday. Now I know what that squeak you said sounds like!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha :lol:
Once they realize what's good you'll wish the hated it LOL


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Aw how precious!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I've had two of my tiels be like that with me  I love it when they turn their heads so you can get to the perfect spot


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Haimovfids said:


> Haha :lol:
> Once they realize what's good you'll wish the hated it LOL


Hey Haimovfids, this is totally off topic but I'm just looking at your signature photo and at least 6 of your tiels look exactly the same...how on earth do you tell them apart? :lol:

Yeah I've created a monster also----actually Sunny is more like a PRINCESS. She is so used to being spoiled and cuddled and adored. To Sunny, the universe revolves around her. My dad and I just live with her so we can wait on her.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Annie said:


> Hey Haimovfids, this is totally off topic but I'm just looking at your signature photo and at least 6 of your tiels look exactly the same...how on earth do you tell them apart? :lol:


Well I guess it's like our rabbits, when you get to know them and spend a lot of time with them, you just know!

for instance Rupert has a mismark under his jaw and Rodrigo has too little white on him and is a chubby boy hehe

Rupert is skittish and bites the carpet and a health nut with his veg

Where as Roddy isn't scared of anything eats anything that looks good (including Ruperts whiskers)


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> Hey Haimovfids, this is totally off topic but I'm just looking at your signature photo and at least 6 of your tiels look exactly the same...how on earth do you tell them apart? :lol:


Haha! At least EVERYONE asks me that! 
I accually don't know how LOL it took me a while to figure out which baby is older


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that sounds just like Bjorn :lol:


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

My tiels don't do it, but Tommy does this to Mom. She'll be sitting in the recliner, and he's sitting on the back of it. He'll walk all the way down to her shoulder and just shove his head in her face, and put it down. "I HAVE COME SEEKING SCRITCHES. SCRITCHES NAO."


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't know who loves scritches the most....the bird...or us when we do it for them ha ha.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

*Sammy SCREECHES*

and now when he knows I'm in the house he flock calls none stop >< as soon as me and ma go out though he stays quiet for ages (we know because we live with my grandma)


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's so funny :lol: 
He really loves you!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Today Sam's favourite past time has been preening my hair, nose and glasses


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Just wait till he gets so good at it you don't even need to put your finger up to show him you wanna scritch and he just sits there with his head down hehe !


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

RexiesMuM said:


> Just wait till he gets so good at it you don't even need to put your finger up to show him you wanna scritch and he just sits there with his head down hehe !


Exactly. I just hold my finger out and Jaid sticks his head right in there. EFFORTLESS SCRATCH


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Exactly. I just hold my finger out and Jaid sticks his head right in there. EFFORTLESS SCRATCH


Hahaha! Yup so true.
Skiddles shoves her face in my chin and head butts me. :rofl:


----------

